# air freshener



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

When is someone gonna make an air freshener that smells like alfalfa? I tell ya.......there ain't no more pleasant scent that fresh baled bunny food stacked in the shed

I wish I could still find those little wicker scent baskets that you could hang in the truck....I'd fill them with alfalfa leaves:cool:


----------

